# Ohio Division II Portage open Results MORE PICS



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I would like to thank all the 22 teams that came out today and fished with us. Also great to meet all the OGF people i meet and saw today.

Now to the point.

1st place Art Knight and Robert Tucker 5 fish 16.60lbs($500)
2nd place Cory Kiefer and Dana Kiefer 5 fish 11.05lbs and Big Bass 4.39lbs($280) and $220 for Big Bass
3rd place Gene Pittman and John Ofarrell 5 fish 10.64lbs( $200)
4th place Art Fiquero and John Coffee 5 fish 10.44lbs ($100)

Top three teams and big bass received plaques and we also awarded a special team member Tyler Harbert 7 yrs old with a Certificate of achievement for the big bass he caught recently at portage, his bass fishing accomplishments and for participating in the event.

Once again thanks to everyone that came out today. There were some really nice fish brought in.
Pics will be loaded in few min check back.

First place team of Art Knight and Rober Tucker with 16.60lbs










Dana Kiefer with 4.39lb Big Bass









The winners with there plaques









Tyler with his award









Tyler and Joe Harbert with there fish watch out for this little guy.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for putting on a sweet tournament. it was a great time and luckily there was awesome weather


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good job JB.. way to wack em'


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice job guys!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Once again thanks to all that came out. I put up a few more pictures


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

great tourny fish4fun was nice to meet you . you run a good tourny. I caught alittle of everything yesterday I couldn't keep the crappie and gills off my crank bait


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Jerry you ran a great event. You really went the extra mile with that certificate for Tyler! Great job & thanks.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

yes i agree it was a nicely run tourny even though it was my first bass tourny and first time at portage lakes. i agree it was nice certificate that u gave tyler. i might not of caught any bass yesterday but i did get some sun and my ugly mug in a couple of the pictures taken, with me and my new ogf hat on standing in the back ground to the right in a few of the pictures.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the great comments guys. Myself, Nick (liquidsoap) Dan and Chris try very hard to do the best we can and put on great events its good to know you guys like them and thanks.

Senkothrower it was are pleasure to give tyler a great day on the lake and that certificate we all better watch out for him in the future he will be taking all our money.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Man I have got to get out on portage, definitely will be putting that lake on my list this year!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Yep, it was a great event!! Thanks Jerry & Soapy!!  WB


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Place	Team	# Fish	Weight	BB
1	Art Knight and Robert Tucker	5	16.6	4.03
2	Cory Kiefer and Dana Kiefer	5	11.05	4.39 BB
3	Gene Pittman and John Ofarrell	5	10.64	
4	Art Figuero and John Coffee	5	10.44	3.06
5	Don Palmer and John Janowick	5	8.81	3.64
6	Doug Dodson and Bob Kutch	4	8.34	
7	Joe Harbert and Tyler Harbert	5	7.85	
8	Keith Adams and Josh Adams	5	7.55	
9	Rich Glavic Jr and Rich Glavic Sr	4	5.78	
10	Wayne Paterson and William Gross	2	5.13	3.8
11	Jeff Ring and Tim Bray	3	4.79	
12	Don Leyda and Brandon Leyda	2	3.5	
13	Brad Shoup	1	2.85	
14	Scott Schrock and Rob Chamberlin	2	2.27	

Total fish	53 

Total weights 105.6


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

are you thinking of planning another one for next year? if so I'd def. fish it. it's nice to have well run tournaments in the area


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

There is a good possibility. We will start scheduling for next year around the end of summer.


----------

